# معلومات عن سيلــــــــــــيكون الــــــــــربـــــــــــــــــــر



## amer for import (21 يونيو 2010)

silicone rubber


All kinds of silicon Rubber 
Silicon Rubber is a rubber material used in making molds figures and panels etc. of any shapes to be copied again 

Or many times such as silicon - which is not normal but is stronger than it thousands of times and highly flexible for the liquid and with a cross is used in the work 

Polyester with other materials for making of decorative forms of high precision with the cements and GRC 

We are a company Amer import - export and supply that type of silicone rubber

We are accredited agents for the sale of silicon Rubber in German rubber with high quality and lowest prices




سيلــــــــــــيكون الــــــــــربـــــــــــــــــــر


جميع انواع السيليكون الربر
سيليكون الربر هو عبارة عن مادة مطاطيه تستخدم فى عمل قوالب الاسطنبات وما شابه ذلك من اى الاشكال المراد نسخها مرة اخرى

او مرات عديدة وهو ليس كالسيليكون العادى بل هو اقوى منه بالاف المرات ومرن للغايه عن مادة سائله ومعها مصلب يستخدم فى عمل

البوليستير مع مواد اخرى لعمل اشكال ديكوريه عاليه الدقه مع الجبس و GRC

نحن شركه عامر للاستيراد والتصدير والتوريدات العموميه

نحن الوكلاء المعتمدون لبيع السيليكون الربر الالمانى عاليه الجودة وبارخص الاسعار




خصائص السيليكون الربر


مطاط السيلكون -silicone rubber
============================
هذا النوع من المطاط من الانواع المهمه فى صناعة المطاط .

وهو ليس من الانواع الشائعه ولكن له اهميه خاصه لبعض المنتجات المهمه فى الصناعه .

ومطاط السيلكون يحتوى على سلسله طويله من الهيدروكربون ( كربون + هيدروجين )

وفى نهاية كل سلسله ذرة اكسيجين .

مميزاته :-
=======
من اهم مميزاته انه يتحمل درجات الحراره العاليه جدا والمنخفضه جدا فهو يتحمل حراره اكثر

من 300 درحه مئويه ودرجة حراره منخفضه حتى - 100 درجه مئويه ودذلك له درجة مقاومه عاليه

للاوزون والظروف الجويه بصفه عامه وكذلك عازل للكهرباء. وله خاصية Anti flam أى مقاومة اللهب

اى مؤخر للحريق . لكن مقاومته للاحماض والقلويات ضعيفه . وخواصه الميكانيكيه ضعيفه وخصوصا

قوة الشد .

استخداماته :-
================
من اهم استخداماته انه آمن جدا على صحة الانسان لذلك فهو يستخدم فى الصناعات الطبيه

كالاجهزه الطبيه وقرب الدم وغيرها. ويدخل فى الصناعات الغذائيه.

يدخل فى الصناعات التى تتحمل درجة حراره عاليه او درجة بروده عاليه او مؤخر للحريق

يستخدم هذا المطاط كاسطمبات ( قوالب ) لعمل اشكال معينه كصب الجبس لاعمال الديكور

او لعمل اشكال للحلى والزراير وغيرها من الصناعات


مواصفات المطاط السليكوني نوع ( RTV )

1- مقاومة جيدة اتجاه الحوامض والقواعد والأملاح.

2- مقاومة عالية اتجاه الأوزون والأكسدة وضوء الشمس والماء والظروف البيئية الأخرى.

3- يستخدم في تغليف الأسلاك الكهربائية لكونه عازل ممتاز ويحافظ على خواصه عند درجات الحرارية العالية و حتى في حالة تعرض الأسلاك المغلفة إلى اللهب .

4- له خواص ميكانيكية وكهربائية ممتازة.

5- عديم الطعم والرائحة وغير سام ، لذا يستخدم في الصناعات الغذائية والطبية والجراحية.

6- ثبوت المطاط السائل في المناخ الحار ومرونته في المناخ البارد يجعله مثاليا ً في الصناعات الإنشائية حيث يستخدم في تغليف المعادن والخشب واللدائن وكمواد مانعة للتسرب في الشبابيك والأبواب .

7- له انسيابية عالية لذا فأنه ملائم في صنع القوالب حيث يأخذ شكل القالب بكل تفاصيله ويجف بدرجة حرارة الغرفة ، فضلا ً عن أنه غير قابل للانكماش





Techenical DataSheet of silicone rubber


TECHNICIAL DATASHEET

FEATURES:
★ Two-part silicon rubber:flowable liquid silicon and curing agent.
★ Cures at room temperature within 2-4 hours.
★ An exceptional fluidity and good operability - easy to demold.
★ Good tensile and tear strength - low shrinkage.
★ High duplication times. 
RTV
Liquid Silicon Rubber Series
RTV-2 Room temperature silicone rubber
Model: 638# 
Usage: Silicon rubber for PU/poly resin - unsaturated resin - plaster - candles and gypsums crafts - toys - soap - statuary - casting molds making - etc.
Model 638#
Appearance white
Mixing proportion of curing agent (%) 3%
Operating time (mins 25 0C ) 40
Curing time(hours 25 0C) 6
Hardness (A°) 22
Density ( g/cm 3 ) 1.08
Viscosity (mPas -25 0C) 13000
Tensile-strength(kgf /cm2 ) ≥32
Tear-strength (kgf /cm ) ≥21
Elongation-break(%) ≥ 490
Retractility(%) ≤0.25
USERS INSTRUCTION: 
RTV—TWO molding silicone rubber (silicon) and silicon are generally named as two-part room temperature sulfurated silicone rubber - which features an exceptional fluidity and good operability.When mixed with 4%一5% curing agent - they can still be operated within 50 minutes - but will be formed after 4-5 hours.With resistance to deformation - high temperature - acid and alkali - and expansion - silicon flexible molds are used for mold duplication and delicate mold making for poli crafts - resin crafts lighting and candle crafts.

This product is a white or red flowable liquid with a hardness of 22—50A° when cured. If large products and therefore multiple-piece molds are needed by customers - silicone rubber with higher hardness will be required for the molds. Conversely - soft silicon is indispensable for molds with complicated pattern and delicate details. The amount of curing agent admixture depends on the actual need of customers. More will be added for speedy drying and fast release and less when otherwise.

(Note:we do not recommend silicon oil. For special soft mold or molds with complex pattern or fine details - 5%一10% silicon oil can be added to condition the flexibility of the mold for convenience of release)

Curing agent and silicon proportion and reaction(Under room-temperature-25C):
1、Added with 2% of curing agent - silicon can still flow within 1.5 hours - mold can be released in 8-10 hours.
2、Added with 3% of curing agent - silicon can still flow within 1.1 to 1.2 hours - mold can be released in 6-8 hours.
3、Added with 4% of curing agent - silicon can still flow within 55-60 minutes - mold can be released in 5-6 hours.
4、Added with 5% of curing agent - silicon can still flow within 45-50 minutes - mold can be released in 4-5 hours.
TECHNICAL GUIDELINES:
1. Stir the base (Part A) well before use (except when depending on machine ).
2. Shake the catalyst container (Part B) well before use.
3. This is a 100 Part A to 5 Part B mixing ratio by weight. Weigh the desire amount of base into a clean mixing container.
4. Weight the proper amount of catalyst into the container. Mix the base and catalyst together by stirring with a stick until a uniform color is obtained. Scrape the container walls and bottom well to insure a thorough mix.
5. Though it is often unnecessary to deair the material due to its low viscosity some may choose to do so. If so - place the container into a vacuum chamber and evacuate the entrapped air from the mixture using a vacuum pump capable of achieving 29 inches of mercury vacuum. The mixture will rise - crest and then collapse in the container. Interruption(bumping) of the vacuum may be necessary to prevent overflowing the container. Keep the mixture under full vacuum for 2-3 minutes.
6. Bleed air slowly into the vacuum chamber. When the chamber is at atmospheric equiplibrium - remove the cover plate and take out the container.
7. Pour the deaired material slowly in a steady stream from one end of the mould so that the material flows evenly over the pattern. This should minimize entrapment of air bubbles under the flowing material. A”ready”mold may be poured firstly over the pattern - which will also help reduce the possibility of entrapping air on the pattern and in the cured rubber. A mold release agent may be applied on the pattern first to improve release.
8. Allow the rubber to cure for 2-4 hours at 24C before removing the cured rubber mold from the pattern. Heat acceleration not recommended with this product.
9. For best results - allow the mold to air cure an additional 24 hours before using it in production.
SHELF LIFE: 
Twelve(12) months from date of shipment when stored at 250C in the original sealed packages.
PACKAGE:
Packed in clean 25kg/pail - 200kg/pail.
FIRST AID:
Inhalation: Remove source(s) of contamination and move victim to fresh air. Contact physician immediately.
Eye Contact: Flush eyes with plenty of water. If irritation persists - seek medical attention.
Skin Contact: In case of skin contact - wash thoroughly with soap and water; remove contaminated clothing and launder before reuse; seek medical attention if rash develops.
Ingestion: Do not induce vomiting unless instructed by a physician. Contact physician immediately.
After first aid - get appropriate in-plant - paramedic - or community medical support


more photos here
http://picasaweb.google.com/102385815329132469844


----------



## محمد اسماعيل السيد (25 يونيو 2010)

اخى العزيز 
معلومات مفيدة ولكن هل يوجد ايضا silicon oil & silicon resin 
والاهم هل نستطيع نحن العرب تصنيع مثل هذه المواد المتقدمة 
وشكراا


----------



## حمزة البصراوي (18 مايو 2011)

اخي الكريم كيف احصل على سيليكون الربر او الحراري في العراق


----------



## amer for import (29 مايو 2011)

طبعا نحن لدينا silicone oil and silicone resin

للاسف نحن لا نستطيع تصنيع السليكون لان انتاجيته مكلفه جدا وللاسف مفيش حد ممكن يستثمر فلوسه فى مصر او اى دوله عربيه لان استيرادة من اوروبا والمانيا اسهل واوفر بكتير لانهم دول منتجه على عكس الدول العربيه 
يعنى دا مجرد راى


----------



## محمد اسماعيل السيد (31 مايو 2011)

كنت اود معرفة اسعار كل من silicon resin and silicon oil واسم الشركة الالمانية المنتجة 
وحسب معلوماتى فأن بداية تصنيع هذة المواد المتقدمة هى من الرمل (ثانى اكسيد السيلكون) وما اكثر الرمل فى مصـر


----------

